# Really Bad Joke (made me laugh anyway)



## Amelia (Jan 22, 2015)

Why can't the Patriots win?  

Because they have Brady and dyspnea!




Funny? No? Crickets? ok....


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## Amelia (Jan 22, 2015)

I said it was bad!!


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 22, 2015)

STXmedic said:


> View attachment 1703
> 
> View attachment 1704



hahahaha.


----------



## Amelia (Jan 22, 2015)

Fine. Tried to be a little silly, made myself look like an ***. I got it.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 22, 2015)

Amelia said:


> Fine. Tried to be a little silly, made myself look like an ***. I got it.



Want me to tell you a joke?


----------



## Amelia (Jan 22, 2015)

Yup. I'm a joke- ha ha. I am stupid for posting it. I should go stab myself in the head. Got it!


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 22, 2015)

You're a real mood killer.


----------



## Amelia (Jan 22, 2015)

Sorry. Been a rough time lately. I need to stop taking things so personally. I didnt mean to go off.


----------



## MkVity (Jan 23, 2015)

Amelia said:


> Sorry. Been a rough time lately. I need to stop taking things so personally. I didnt mean to go off.


----------



## BigDEMT (Jan 23, 2015)

Amelia said:


> Sorry. Been a rough time lately. I need to stop taking things so personally. I didnt mean to go off.



Something you want to share and take the load off?
People here are not judgmental and might have dome good advice or just share a similar experience.

For now, have a |hug|


----------



## Amelia (Jan 23, 2015)

BigDEMT- Int he time between posting the joke and losing it,  I found out that my dad is having brain surgery. He has a Pituitary Adenoma that is threatening his optic nerve and his Carotid Artery. The tumor is making the Pituitary twice its normal size. We knew he had the Adenoma, but I guess we weren't prepared for the specifics. I know its not brain cancer and that this surgery is relatively routine, but when its your dad, its different.

Couldn't find my sense of humor yesterday.


----------



## BigDEMT (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear that Amelia. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Amelia (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks. I'm feeling a lot better about it now.  I'm sorry about the disruption of my humor.


----------



## BigDEMT (Jan 23, 2015)

@*teedubbyaw *I guess now would be a good time for you to tell that joke ;-)


----------



## Amelia (Jan 23, 2015)

All  I have is an even worse joke from Pulp Fiction. he he


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 23, 2015)

Amelia said:


> All  I have is an even worse joke from Pulp Fiction. he he


Oh do tell!!!


----------



## Amelia (Jan 23, 2015)

LOL ok...

Three tomatoes are crossing the road. Papa Tomato, Mama Tomato, and Baby Tomato. Baby Tomato starts lagging behind. Papa Tomato gets mad, squishes Baby Tomato and says "Catch Up" (Ketchup). 

I'm watching Pulp Fiction at the moment. My absolute most favorite movie. lol


----------



## BigDEMT (Jan 24, 2015)

It's a good thing you chose EMS over comedy


----------



## Amelia (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm well aware, ha ha. I feel really sorry for my future partner-being stuck with me.


----------



## BigDEMT (Jan 24, 2015)

Allow me to save one paramedic from future work related stress 

http://www.amazon.com/Best-Jokes-20...TF8&qid=1422141628&sr=1-1&keywords=Jokes+book


----------



## Amelia (Jan 24, 2015)

Free on Kindle! My future Paramedic partner will thank you infinitely.  lol


----------



## Amelia (Jan 24, 2015)

What do you get if you have 2 snowmen and 2 vampires?


----------



## BigDEMT (Jan 24, 2015)

A bloody mess?


----------



## Amelia (Jan 24, 2015)

a sever case of frost bite. (You can't blame me for this one- came from that book)


----------



## Amelia (Jan 24, 2015)

*severe


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 24, 2015)

Off topic posts have been removed and the issue that was being talked about doesn't need to be talked about any further.


----------



## redundantbassist (Jan 24, 2015)

Chimpie said:


> Off topic posts have been removed and the issue that was being talked about doesn't need to be talked about any further.


Sorry Chimpie.


----------



## scotchawe (Jun 23, 2015)

i like this one. 
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/2d/89/74/2d8974c681cb5e4ca4b166a6a34c4706.jpg


----------



## RedAirplane (Jun 26, 2015)

scotchawe said:


> i like this one.
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/2d/89/74/2d8974c681cb5e4ca4b166a6a34c4706.jpg



In class, someone asked why we don't initiate CPR in case of decapitation.

Rather than the "obvious death" answer, my instructor went with: well, you could try, but would you bag the head, or the neck stump.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 26, 2015)

RedAirplane said:


> Rather than the "obvious death" answer, my instructor went with: well, you could try, but would you bag the head, or the neck stump.



Now that's pretty damn funny. 

Why do firefighters spray water around at car accidents? 

So the Paramedics have something to walk on! 

Bah-dum-TING!


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 26, 2015)

Since were on the joke wagon I'll contribute. 

What did the medic say to the stroke patient with left side paralysis? 

You're going to be all right!  

#LamePuns


----------



## RedAirplane (Jun 26, 2015)

"Doctors at a hospital in Brooklyn, New York have gone on strike. Hospital officials say they will find out what the Doctors' demands are as soon as they can get a pharmacist over there to read the picket signs!"


----------



## Martyn (Sep 5, 2015)

Amelia said:


> LOL ok...
> 
> Three tomatoes are crossing the road. Papa Tomato, Mama Tomato, and Baby Tomato. Baby Tomato starts lagging behind. Papa Tomato gets mad, squishes Baby Tomato and says "Catch Up" (Ketchup).
> 
> I'm watching Pulp Fiction at the moment. My absolute most favorite movie. lol




Thats like the vegetable race...the cabbage came in first, the carrot was second and the tomato was trying to ketchup...


----------



## Giant81 (Oct 29, 2015)

No idea where I heard this one, probably here but thought I'd share. 

There was a doctor teaching gross anatomy.  While standing in front of the class he addressed the class "During your time with me I will be teaching you many things, but I'd like to stress two things.  First, no matter what come out of a body, it is normal, natural, and nothing to be squeamish about."  

The doctor then promptly reached down and stuck his finger in his cadaver's butt, pulled it out, and popped his finger in his mouth.  After the class finally calmed down, the doctor instructed the students to do the same, as he had.  After much protesting, they did so.

Finally the doctor continued "The second thing I plan to stress to you, is attention to detail.  You'll notice I placed my ring finger in the cadavers butt, and placed my middle finger in my mouth."


----------



## ForgottenNoble (Jun 14, 2016)

Lol, nice joke.


----------



## Andrew Nelson (Jul 2, 2016)

haha i like it


----------



## AcadianExplorer1910 (Jul 3, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Now that's pretty damn funny.
> 
> Why do firefighters spray water around at car accidents?
> 
> ...


----------

